# Kirby smart halftime pep talk at Florida game



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2021)

Dang so many cuss words in it I can’t post it here can he say a sentence without dropping the bomb?


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes, he is the only coach that does that…the others are lily White…


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2021)

Auburns coach have time talk, come on guys win this game so I don't get fired my first year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2021)

If imagine if he ended the year 6-6 it would be a problem—him cussing like that.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 16, 2021)

Winning fixes everything.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 16, 2021)

He’s not a preacher, he’s a football coach


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> He’s not a preacher, he’s a football coach


????


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 16, 2021)

As long as they keep winning, he can cuss all he wants


----------



## bullgator (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow!, football and cussing. What a strange mix. I don’t know if I’ve ever been this surprised.


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 16, 2021)

I love it....... makes me like him even more.

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m sure that fires those kids up, of course they cuss… albeit that was a little heavier than I expected ?.  Didn’t the Saints D coach get suspended for saying to break their legs or something a several years back?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2021)

He isn’t cussing; he’s using “word emphasizers”


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2021)

Paraphrasing without the word emphasizers.

“Make em never want to play again.”

“I want to break em. I want to break em on defense and offense!””

This a modern day “won one for the gipper” speech.


----------



## James12 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kirby giving Yellowstone a G rating


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 16, 2021)

James12 said:


> Kirby giving Yellowstone a G rating



Kirby's Defense has been taking teams to the train station all year too.........


----------



## James12 (Nov 16, 2021)

Unicoidawg said:


> Kirby's Defense has been taking teams to the train station all year too.........



Thought that was Lanning?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 16, 2021)

Not a fan of that kind of language, but I'm also not going to pretend it's not par for the course.  I heard similar from some high school football coaches back in the day.

I'm sure an Auburn fan would already know this, but the only thing nastier than Kirby's mouth is his defense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2021)

tcward said:


> Yes, he is the only coach that does that…the others are lily White…


You know what makes Auburn fans drop the f bomb?

17-3.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 17, 2021)

Unicoidawg said:


> I love it....... makes me like him even more.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!


Makes me a lot like him


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 17, 2021)

James12 said:


> Thought that was Lanning?


You know who the boss is.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 17, 2021)

Say what you want, but I promise you he has their undivided attention.  To me the F-word has it's place, profane or not.  If I look you in the eye and say "Hey, I'm serious" that's one thing.  If I say "Hey I'm EFFING SERIOUS "  That's a whole different level.  Tony Dungy never swore and neither did Mark Richt.  Different people, different methods.  All good coaches.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2021)

James12 said:


> Thought that was Lanning?



It’s always been Kirby’s defense. No matter who the DC was and not matter if on Athens or in Tuscaloosa. 



Browning Slayer said:


> You know what makes Auburn fans drop the f bomb?
> 
> 17-3.



I knew you’d say something like that.


----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s always been Kirby’s defense. No matter who the DC was and not matter if on Athens or in Tuscaloosa.



Well he was a student in Tuscaloosa for some time, he was taught by The Sensei.  But I think Lanning could follow the same path and stay like Kirby did for several years, and not take a job or rob someone of their money before he’s ready.  Most AD’s worth their mustard knows this too I’m sure.

As for the F-bombs, to each his own.  I personally think the same message and intensity could be relayed without it.  But that’s just my opinion.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dang so many cuss words in it I can’t post it here can he say a sentence without dropping the bomb?


Tell me you've never played sports, without telling me you've never played sports.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dang so many cuss words in it I can’t post it here can he say a sentence without dropping the bomb?



Just win baby!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2021)

James12 said:


> Well he was a student in Tuscaloosa for some time, he was taught by The Sensei Shihan.



FIFY.


----------



## dslc6487 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep, he curses, but so did my Drill Sargeant in the army.  Honestly, I don't like to cuss, but I do.  I feel that my Drill Sargeant prepared me to be a better soldier and it helped me to survive in the jungles and rice paddies in Vietnam


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2021)

Imagine how many f bombs were dropped in the state of Alabama when Auburn announced Bryan Harsin as the new head coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2021)

James12 said:


> Well he was a student in Tuscaloosa for some time, he was taught by The Sensei.  But I think Lanning could follow the same path and stay like Kirby did for several years, and not take a job or rob someone of their money before he’s ready.  Most AD’s worth their mustard knows this too I’m sure.
> 
> As for the F-bombs, to each his own.  I personally think the same message and intensity could be relayed without it.  But that’s just my opinion.



1-Yes
2-Maybe
3-Yes
4-Yes I hope 

5- I appreciate what you’re saying. I do! I’m not sure if you’re a vet or not, but Kirby is using word emphasizers to enhance his point and as a veteran I can assure you it works.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2021)

For those who haven't heard it. Youtube Kirby's halftime speech. It is the best audio you could hear from a coach!! 

PHYSICALLY I WANT TO BREAK THEM!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 17, 2021)

What do you think way said in the Florida locker room after those last 3 minutes of the first half?  “Well guys, you are doing your best? I’m so proud of you guys?”


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dang so many cuss words in it I can’t post it here can he say a sentence without dropping the bomb?


Never realized you were so thenthitive. Remind me not to invite you over to watch a Ga. game.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2021)

Cussy smart comes along an all that “I’m glad we have a coach that don’t do all that” goes away. Walking the social justice March and cussing. Just win baby.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2021)

I should have said Dawg Cussing


----------



## baddave (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm no choir boy and I know by now all yall think I am, and I don't even associate w/ choir boys, but I think that was somewhat classless


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2021)

Cussin' Kirby is winning!

Heck, when I played football back in the late 60's, the coaches used that word and a few other.  One parent complained and the coach said it was football, football players and that he was fluent in sailor and kept right on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Cussy smart comes along an all that “I’m glad we have a coach that don’t do all that” goes away. Walking the social justice March and cussing. Just win baby.





Throwback said:


> I should have said Dawg Cussing




Jealousy doesn't look good on you...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never realized you were so thenthitive. Remind me not to invite you over to watch a Ga. game.



The 17 out of 20 beatings has him "really sensitive" these days..


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Just win baby.



Now you're talking.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Now you're talking.


Oh he's been cussing...


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 17, 2021)

Who cares?


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 17, 2021)

@Throwback is scratchin and clawin this season


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 17, 2021)

Football is war! And I wouldn't want anybody else leading our warriors into battle, than General Kirby Smart! 

*GO KIRBY!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

baddave said:


> I'm no choir boy and I know by now all yall think I am, and I don't even associate w/ choir boys, but I think that was somewhat classless


So you're not the penn state chaplain? ?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2021)

baddave said:


> I'm no choir boy and I know by now all yall think I am, and I don't even associate w/ choir boys, but I think that was somewhat classless





mizzippi jb said:


> So you're not the penn state chaplain? ?



How’s  the old saying go....
Come off the cross, we can use the wood.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

@Throwback, you got 3 pages outta this one. How far reckon it'll go? ??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> @Throwback, you got 3 pages outta this one. How far reckon it'll go? ??


Mullenlick be like "line up and kiss my wife for good luck in the 2nd half!"


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mullenlick be like "line up and kiss my wife for good luck in the 2nd half!"


That’s funny right there I don’t care who you are! ?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> @Throwback, you got 3 pages outta this one. How far reckon it'll go? ??


If kirby cussed like that here he would Be banned


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

Ok I just watched it.  1st time. I feel the need to go break some B'z


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If kirby cussed like that here he would Be banned


good thing he is more worried about recruiting than coming on here


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> good thing he is more worried about recruiting than coming on here


But it's not recruiting season right now. We should talk about that after the season ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> But it's not recruiting season right now. We should talk about that after the season ?


Exactly my point!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> good thing he is more worried about recruiting than coming on here


He’s probably been in here in the past and been banned.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> good thing he is more worried about recruiting than coming on here


Sounds like marching and cussing is part of his recruitment process


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2021)

As long as he ain’t pimping his wife out for recruits I’m good with it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If kirby cussed like that here he would Be banned


You don’t cuss, T?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

He's probably marching and doing a marine chant like R. Lee Ermy in platoon!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

Y'all feel free to fill in whatever you think followed "I don't know but I been told.." ?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You don’t cuss, T?


?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2021)

This is a true moment for “Ol Red”


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

RIP ole cuz.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> RIP ole cuz.



Did he pass?!?! I thought he was just banned!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Did he pass?!?! I thought he was just banned!!


No he's a young cuss lol. He's my grandpaws brother's great grandson so he's got a little bit of good in him?.  I don't think he's made 40 yet... Right at it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If kirby cussed like that here he would Be banned


I feel sure if Kirby was even on here he would follow the rules of the game. 
GO you CUSSIN DAWGS!


----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2021)

I’ve always wondered what would Tebow say if he was on the team…


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> But it's not recruiting season right now. We should talk about that after the season ?



No, but we still got something to play for.  Your guys are playing for a spot in the toilet bowl.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Did he pass?!?! I thought he was just banned!!



No, he's alive and well doing fly tying lessons on fakebook.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel sure if Kirby was even on here he would follow the rules of the game.
> GO you CUSSIN DAWGS!


Cause he's "disciplined".. 

Ol Throwback is just whining any time he can. His football team sucks. 17-3 against the Dawgs. And he's about to lose to Bama.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 18, 2021)

James12 said:


> I’ve always wondered what would Tebow say if he was on the team…


“Look at my NC rings”.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2021)

James12 said:


> I’ve always wondered what would Tebow say if he was on the team…



Bet Bobby Knight never talked like this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback should change his screen name to Karen..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throwback should change his screen name to Karen..


YES!


----------



## James12 (Nov 18, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet Bobby Knight never talked like this.



His emotions eventually spilled over and got him fired….? ?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> How’s  the old saying go....
> Come off the cross, we can use the wood.



We need nailers, not hangers.


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 18, 2021)

General Patton won a few "games" with this method I believe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey @Throwback is this better for your sweet thenthitive ears.
"Translation for the overly sensitive eyes of the offended:
"Hey guys, keep giving it your all and remember, Jamaree, sticks and stones may break our bones but names will never hurt us. Smile at those bad little boys and when we win you all get cookies and juice boxes after the game. Goooo team!"
- Kirby Smart".


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 18, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> No, but we still got something to play for.  Your guys are playing for a spot in the toilet bowl.


You guys?  What?

I guues you and I pull for different dawgs?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm just gonna leave this here for our friend, Throwback!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for our friend, Throwback!
> 
> View attachment 1117505




I do think I will save that image for later dates!!!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 18, 2021)

That’s just wrong! Nice guys always getting hammered. Sorry TB!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

James12 said:


> That’s just wrong! Nice guys always getting hammered. Sorry TB!


Nice guy? All he does is troll. 

It's why he needs this.


----------



## James12 (Nov 18, 2021)

?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey @Throwback is this better for your sweet thenthitive ears.
> "Translation for the overly sensitive eyes of the offended:
> "Hey guys, keep giving it your all and remember, Jamaree, sticks and stones may break our bones but names will never hurt us. Smile at those bad little boys and when we win you all get cookies and juice boxes after the game. Goooo team!"
> - Kirby Smart".


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for our friend, Throwback!
> 
> View attachment 1117505


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey @Throwback is this better for your sweet thenthitive ears.
> "Translation for the overly sensitive eyes of the offended:
> "Hey guys, keep giving it your all and remember, Jamaree, sticks and stones may break our bones but names will never hurt us. Smile at those bad little boys and when we win you all get cookies and juice boxes after the game. Goooo team!"
> - Kirby Smart".


Get him girl!!


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 18, 2021)

Gotta speak their language?He also  probably threatened to make ‘em wear Jorts if they lost…


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You guys?  What?
> 
> I guues you and I pull for different dawgs?



I'm sorry, I thought I was replying to Thowback.


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 18, 2021)

You should have heard what my high school coach said to a big old boy one time that was being lazy one day at practice. I’ll stick with theG-rated version. That boy’s mama was sitting over,on the bleachers after work…in September…sweating her butt off (and she weighed about 350 pounds)! She had made sacrifices to make sure he got a chance to play?. The coach pulled him aside and asked him how he thought his mom was feeling over there…sweating her big,fat… Off watching him roll around out there like a dusty, greasy,pig and not really making things happen? He then told that boy that if he didn’t start making heads roll and bodies fly through the air that he was a big old xxxxxx & going to run about 20 laps…after practice! Needless to say… He made his mama proud that afternoon and during the next game or two at least?. Repeat as necessary ?Nobody cared about our feelings in the 80’s……


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Get him girl!!


Got that right. You know me.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 18, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> You should have heard what my high school coach said to a big old boy one time that was being lazy one day at practice. I’ll stick with theG-rated version. That boy’s mama was sitting over,on the bleachers after work…in September…sweating her butt off (and she weighed about 350 pounds)! She had made sacrifices to make sure he got a chance to play?. The coach pulled him aside and asked him how he thought his mom was feeling over there…sweating her big,fat… Off watching him roll around out there like a dusty, greasy,pig and not really making things happen? He then told that boy that if he didn’t start making heads roll and bodies fly through the air that he was a big old xxxxxx & going to run about 20 laps…after practice! Needless to say… He made his mama proud that afternoon and during the next game or two at least?. Repeat as necessary ?Nobody cared about our feelings in the 80’s……


Ain’t that the truff. Surprised  we didn’t all just give up.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for our friend, Throwback!
> 
> View attachment 1117505



Now see @Browning Slayer 
THIS is how you meme


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2021)

I wonder how many UGA policies Kussy smart violated ?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how many UGA policies Kussy smart violated ?



None, UGA gave him Cart Blanc when Kirby came to town!!!!!

Just win baby!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Now see @Browning Slayer
> THIS is how you meme



Please apply this before bed tonight...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how many UGA policies Kussy smart violated ?



Seems he has violated you Barners 17-3 times...
double application.. you need it.. it'll save on the chapping.  do yourself a favor..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Now see @Browning Slayer
> THIS is how you meme


Facts...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seems he has violated you Barners 17-3 times...
> double application.. you need it.. it'll save on the chapping.  do yourself a favor..


He ain’t been there but 5 years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He ain’t been there but 5 years




Math isn't a good thing with you Barners....

Except that one time at band camp..

He's on 6 years of beating Auburn. 6 of 7. You can call him Daddy.

Nov 12th of 2016 to Oct 9th of 21. He did lose once.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2021)

5 pages. @Throwback, you sir are a master.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

4HAND said:


> 5 pages. @Throwback, you sir are a master.


6 pages in and Kirby is still kicking you Gators.

he's the real Master! Cause his audio clip has taken the internet by storm! It's gone VIRAL!

And the only whiny folks are the haters.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2021)

4HAND said:


> 5 pages. @Throwback, you sir are a master.


I just read in dawg nation where Kirby is the $100 million man in his next contract. That works out to about $1 per cuss word over the life of the contract


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2021)

So....let’s say he inks a 10 year extension on to the existing contract and I think he has two years left, so that’s 12 years...now extrapolate that over CKS’s previous Barner games, and threats equivalent to ...29-3 ....


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 18, 2021)

Loving the avatar, T!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I just read in dawg nation where Kirby is the $100 million man in his next contract. That works out to about $1 per cuss word over the life of the contract


More like 1$ each. I think your calculator is bustid.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Loving the avatar, T!


"Throwback Strength"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I just read in dawg nation where Kirby is the $100 million man in his next contract. That works out to about $1 per cuss word over the life of the contract



Don’t you wish Auburn had found a 100 million dollar man instead of spending a 100 million on a bunch of fired coaches like Auburn? 

17-3.


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 19, 2021)

Lol. Just now heard it. That's a "be a grown man" speech right there. Tough and disciplined. No sissies allowed. Love it.

Go dawgs!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 19, 2021)

Did anyone take credit for letting that speech out to the public?


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 19, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice guy? All he does is troll.
> 
> It's why he needs this.


Cam we see a close up of the back showing the directions?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Cam we see a close up of the back showing the directions?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Cam we see a close up of the back showing the directions?


It says “best applied by a Penn State football coach”


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 19, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It says “best applied by a Penn State football coach”


?...... ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 19, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It says “best applied by a Penn State football coach”


You're kinky


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> It won't happen but could you imagine what would happen if ut beat the pups this year of all years....it would be epic around here and my money would be on at least 3 people banned minimum!





treemanjohn said:


> Cam we see a close up of the back showing the directions?





Throwback said:


> It says “best applied by a Penn State football coach”



My apologies. Directions are always helpful.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> My apologies. Directions are always helpful.
> 
> View attachment 1117847



Y’all hurt my feelings


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Y’all hurt my feelings


17-3 has done that for 2 decades.
troll away. 

Tell us all about that 6-6 season..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> My apologies. Directions are always helpful.
> 
> View attachment 1117847




Dang…just…. Dang..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2021)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1117845



Why did you post a pic of the Awful ... err Auburn AD?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 20, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice guy? All he does is troll.
> 
> It's why he needs this.


It’s not a troll if it’s the truth


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It’s not a troll if it’s the truth


Now you sound like a Democrat. Cause you make your own “truth”.

Why don’t you ever talk about your team? Cause the truth of them sucking hurts so much?

17-3. You better ask Santa for a lot more of that cream.


----------



## James12 (Nov 20, 2021)

I just hope that the Dawgs finish the drill this year.  Otherwise, it’s going to be a really bad day for a lot of folks.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 20, 2021)

James12 said:


> I just hope that the Dawgs finish the drill this year.  Otherwise, it’s going to be a really bad day for a lot of folks.


Imagine the cussing out they’ll get if they lose the big game again this year


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Imagine the cussing out they’ll get if they lose the big game again this year



As much as Awfburn sux, maybe you could give some cussin' lessons!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> As much as Awfburn sux, maybe you could give some cussin' lessons!


I could cuss some coaches out right now No doubt


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2021)

Wonder who exactly leaked that pep talk?


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 21, 2021)

Don’t know who leaked it out but I’m guessing that Kirby ain’t that bothered by it.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Don’t know who leaked it out but I’m guessing that Kirby ain’t that bothered by it.


He probably cussed them out if he figured out who it was


----------



## James12 (Nov 21, 2021)

The leak was intentional, for recruiting purposes.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 21, 2021)

^This^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Don’t know who leaked it out but I’m guessing that Kirby ain’t that bothered by it.


The only one bothered by it, is Throwback.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 21, 2021)

Pat Dye always talked like he was chewing gum and had a mouthful of marbles. Probably was cussing the whole time and nobody could understand him.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only one bothered by it, is Throwback.


I couldn’t care less. I just get a kick how y’all dawgs went 180 from  the holier than thou “we aren’t national champions but rings collect dust” to the 2 live crew “just win baby” mindset


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2021)

Pat Dye could make a sailor blush.  That isn't second hand information to me.  That is from a night in the Warehouse in Athens.


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 3, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Pat Dye could make a sailor blush.  That isn't second hand information to me.  That is from a night in the Warehouse in Athens.



B&L ?


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 3, 2021)

Just listened. A lot. To do about nothing.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 3, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I couldn’t care less. I just get a kick how y’all dawgs went 180 from  the holier than thou “we aren’t national champions but rings collect dust” to the 2 live crew “just win baby” mindset


"2 live crew"


----------

